# i5-2400 vs i5-2500k for gaming ?



## suh007 (Apr 8, 2012)

*h67 vs p67 vs z68 mobo*

Which among these motherboars is the best for gaming.I'm looking for a motherboard for a price < 8k.
It would b gr8 if you can giv d pros and cons of each mobo(h67 or p67 or z68).


----------



## suh007 (Apr 8, 2012)

which among d two is better for gaming.
Does overclocking help so much in gaming.Is it just better to save some bucks on CPU and invest more on d GPU ?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 8, 2012)

Google for reviews.

2500k > 2400 and also 2500k is unlocked multi so you can OC it.

Also less than 8K decent Z68 is not possible.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2012)

suh007 said:


> It would b gr8 if you can giv d pros and cons of each mobo(h67 or p67 or z68).


If you are into overclocking get the k processor.

*Using a K series processor on any other mobo except Z68 is meaningless*


----------



## rcraktimc (Apr 8, 2012)

It depends on whether you have a discrete GPU or want to use the one integrated in the CPU.

If you want to use the integrated one, 2500k has HD3000 which is better than HD2000 in 2400 (BTW , 6550D in AMD Llano is much better than Intel HDxxxx).

If you plan to use discrete GPU, I would say that 2400 = 2500k (almost) in terms of *gaming *

The main difference is that the 2500k has a unlocked multiplier and you can OC it unlike the 2400(using a good aftermarket cooler and a decent p67/z68 mobo).

Besides this and the 200 MHz higher clock a 2400 and a 2500k is almost the same.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 9, 2012)

Buy i5-2400 and as motherboard: Intel DH67CL.
Best combo for you.

There is no real world difference in performance between i5-2400 and i5-2500K.

Now, let me be very clear to the following points:
1. i5-2500K is unlocked processor, that means you can overclock it with particular chipset. (i.e. P67 and Z68 and Z77 which is released yesterday)
2. You are on low budget, so you won't get quality any motherboard based on any of those chipset.
3. You will need a after market cooler like Hyper212 EVO which is priced @2.1K even if you don't overclock i5-2500K. With i5-2400, you won't need any.
4. No game required overclocking. 
5. You can overclock i5-2400, just by increasing BLK frequency, and it can be done upto 3.9GHz, which is enough to put out your overclocking need. (You will need a aftermarket cooler for that)
6. A good PSU like Corsair CX430V2 is the least requirement for overclocking. CoolerMaster Extreme series won't do, believe me.

And at last, please ignore the above post made by fellow poster 'rcraktimc'. It is his post, which made me post this long post with some info for you which may prevent you from being confused by the mentioned post.

Even if you use IGP, there is no real world difference between HD2000 & HD3000. (both are crap) Unless you want to see slideshow of frames, use a mid rage graphics card from AMD. (remember, nvidia doesn't have any good mid range graphics card which is available at a very good price)

I would suggest you to get any good HD6850, which can be found @~8K.

So, to sum everything up, your config should be:
Intel Core i5-2400 @10K
Intel DH67CL @5.1K
<any brand> HD6850 @~8.5K

I don't know which brand of 6850 is better. Wait for the reply from the guys who have  HD6850.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 9, 2012)

Well you can get this config. too:
Intel i5-2500k @ 12k 
*Biostar TZ68k+* @ 7.2k 
This is a good OCing rig possible for your budget. 
Just spend ~8.5k and get the MSi HD 6850 Cyclone OC edition. That will just do fine.

If you dont wanna OC then go with what d6bmg has suggested. Just get a better graphics card like GTX-560 or HD 6870 along with a good PSU like Corsair CX-500v2 or Seasonic S12II-520.

But do post your maximum budget for Processor, Motherboard, Graphics Crad and PSU.


----------



## suh007 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thnx for d replies guys
I was thinking of building my PC at a budget of 50k from scratch.
i heard that HD 7850 graphic card from AMD is very good.So it would be good if you can specify a config that'll b best for my budget using d HD 7850 card with intel processor.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2012)

create a new thread here :
PC Components / Configurations - Digit Technology Discussion Forum
by filling this up :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------

